# CJC-1295 with MPA



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Hey

There's not much info on this peptide on Dats forum I have asked about it but was just given a link which has a brief overview on it.

Lightbulb Compound Clarification - Mod GRF (1-29) + the reactive moiety maleimidopropionic acid [aka CJC-1295]

For clarity the peptide is comprised of the structure we know as the modified GRF (1-29) and the reactive moiety known as DAC (chemically it is maleimidopropionic acid). The MPA (maleimidopropionic acid) enables the peptide to bind to albumin in the blood, thus extending its half-life.

Most places try to sell this without the reactive site because it adds a lot of cost to the peptide production. For the reason that I want only reports and discussion of the actual compound described in the science AND because I feel that at least limited usage would not be unduly unsafe I have asked Tom to synthesize/purify CJC-1295 and make it available.

Tom's peptides is getting these in a couple of weeks he only would say that it's similar to CJC-1295 with DAC but that peptide is not recommended though is it?

Why are they introducing this peptide now?

Pscarb would you mind providing more info on this if you have any?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveiep said:


> Hey
> 
> There's not much info on this peptide on Dats forum I have asked about it but was just given a link which has a brief overview on it.
> 
> ...


if you continue to read the science in Dats forum you will see some very interesting studies carried out on humans with CJC1295 DAC (which essentially what this is) the reason in the past this has not been the best option is because of the damage it can cause to the PG over time, however this new data has shown a huge increase in basel GH & IGF-1 levels at doses of 30 & 60mcg per kg, the study that used these doses showed a 4-10fold increase in basel GH levels and a 1-3fold increase in IGF-1.

in the past the issue has been if using this peptide at these doses would effect Pulsating GH, these studies show that these doses do not effect the daily GH pulses which is a very good thing.

a protocol like this with this peptide would a maximum of 4-6 weeks, so can be used in bursts, both studies show that if the doses are taken in 1 shot per week the raised GH/IGF-1 remain elevated for 7-8d, multiple injections through the week (2-3) elevates GH/IGF for 28d, but on both count there is a sliding scale.

GH pulsing remains the most effective way to use peptides but this new data shows that you can severely reduce the amount of injections and get decent results....BUT you must be careful as properly made CJC1295DAC IS NOT CHEAP....no matter what a source says, if it is cheap then it has not been properly made.

the doses used in this study that shows these elevations in GH and IGF do have side effects (Flushing, increased HR, Itching in the injection area) these increase as the dose does.

i weigh just over 100kg i started this protocol on monday of this week using 3mg per week, i will track my results and report back on my blog and journals......


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> if you continue to read the science in Dats forum you will see some very interesting studies carried out on humans with CJC1295 DAC (which essentially what this is) the reason in the past this has not been the best option is because of the damage it can cause to the PG over time, however this new data has shown a huge increase in basel GH & IGF-1 levels at doses of 30 & 60mcg per kg, the study that used these doses showed a 4-10fold increase in basel GH levels and a 1-3fold increase in IGF-1.
> 
> in the past the issue has been if using this peptide at these doses would effect Pulsating GH, these studies show that these doses do not effect the daily GH pulses which is a very good thing.
> 
> ...


That's great pscarb thanks a lot.

I prefer it coming from you as sometimes I struggle to understand the science behind it but you translate it where it's easy to understand 

You cycling IPAM with it?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

At the moment I am not using anything else, this is so I can see what it gives on its own, I will use a GHRP with it in future, I have an idea for a method moving forward but need to add things individually to see if they give more or no extra benefit


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> At the moment I am not using anything else, this is so I can see what it gives on its own, I will use a GHRP with it in future, I have an idea for a method moving forward but need to add things individually to see if they give more or no extra benefit


Cool looking forward to your feedback


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Can I just ask in terms of what this or any peptide gives you at early stages what do you look for?

Would it be muscle fullness\vascularity?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveiep said:


> Can I just ask in terms of what this or any peptide gives you at early stages what do you look for?
> 
> Would it be muscle fullness\vascularity?


it all depends on a few factors, injection frequency, purity of peptide etc...

but these GHRP/GHRH peptides release natural GH so over time you will feel fullness to the muscle, some fatloss etc.....but it is not something that you just inject and hey presto it works....

this peptide we are talking about now CJC1295 with DAC for a very long time was considered a no go area not because it did something that it does now, but it was believed that it damaged the PG and hindered Pulsile GH release, and although it does damage PG over time this data has shown that for short bursts it can raise basel GH and IGF-1 levels considerably.......which can only be a good thing.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> it all depends on a few factors, injection frequency, purity of peptide etc...
> 
> but these GHRP/GHRH peptides release natural GH so over time you will feel fullness to the muscle, some fatloss etc.....but it is not something that you just inject and hey presto it works....
> 
> this peptide we are talking about now CJC1295 with DAC for a very long time was considered a no go area not because it did something that it does now, but it was believed that it damaged the PG and hindered Pulsile GH release, and although it does damage PG over time this data has shown that for short bursts it can raise basel GH and IGF-1 levels considerably.......which can only be a good thing.


A bit like AAS can damage your HPTA without taking a break? But after your short cycle can you safely go back to GHRP+Mod-GRF or would you need your PG to recover?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveiep said:


> A bit like AAS can damage your HPTA without taking a break? But after your short cycle can you safely go back to GHRP+Mod-GRF or would you need your PG to recover?


well steroids don't damage the HPTA they suppress and eventually shut it down but it is not damaged.

you can use Mod GRF and GHRP peptides whilst using CJC1295 DAC, when you understand what the peptide does and does not do you can understand how using it along side a pulsating peptide stack would reap benefits.

but the peptide itself should be only used for short bursts on the doses i have given, not many will do those doses though, especially when you look at the cost of real CJC1295 DAC which is near £60 per 2ml vial and a 100kg person would use a minimum of 3g per week, so at that does a 6 week burst would sets you back just over £350.......as i said above it is not a cheap peptide to produce so if you can get it for a cheaper price then it is not real or badly made.

its not about your PG will be damaged using these short burst, you use the short burst so your PG is not at risk of being damaged.......so stick with 4-6 week bursts and there will be no damage....


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> well steroids don't damage the HPTA they suppress and eventually shut it down but it is not damaged.
> 
> you can use Mod GRF and GHRP peptides whilst using CJC1295 DAC, when you understand what the peptide does and does not do you can understand how using it along side a pulsating peptide stack would reap benefits.
> 
> ...


Thanks pscarb this has been very informative when will we get updates on your progress with this will it be the end of your cycle?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveiep said:


> Thanks pscarb this has been very informative when will we get updates on your progress with this will it be the end of your cycle?


yes at the end, i see no benefit in doing regular updates to be honest


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> yes at the end, i see no benefit in doing regular updates to be honest


Ok I hope it works out well for you


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> well steroids don't damage the HPTA they suppress and eventually shut it down but it is not damaged.
> 
> you can use Mod GRF and GHRP peptides whilst using CJC1295 DAC, when you understand what the peptide does and does not do you can understand how using it along side a pulsating peptide stack would reap benefits.
> 
> ...


Has Tom peps stated making this mate??


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bail said:


> Has Tom peps stated making this mate??


i think he has yes.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have updated my Basic guide to peptides with the CJC1295DAC information.....

Basic Guide to Peptides


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> i have updated my Basic guide to peptides with the CJC1295DAC information.....
> 
> Basic Guide to Peptides


Excellent read, you previously said that you wanted to see what CJC DAC can do on its own are you off the synthetic hgh?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveiep said:


> Excellent read, you previously said that you wanted to see what CJC DAC can do on its own are you off the synthetic hgh?


yes as i mentioned when you asked if i was on anything else, i am off everything else to see what these doses bring....


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> yes as i mentioned when you asked if i was on anything else, i am off everything else to see what these doses bring....


Of course that was a silly question!


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Hi Pscarb, hope it's ok to ask further questions if you'd rather I ask this on your basic guide to peptides article please let me know.

If you were to add MOD-GRF and a GHRP to your CJC-DAC cycle I presume that it will raise your basel gh and IGF levels higher? Would that put added pressure on your PG and would it be safe enough to run those peptides with it for six weeks?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

steveiep said:


> Hi Pscarb, hope it's ok to ask further questions if you'd rather I ask this on your basic guide to peptides article please let me know.
> 
> If you were to add MOD-GRF and a GHRP to your CJC-DAC cycle I presume that it will raise your basel gh and IGF levels higher? Would that put added pressure on your PG and would it be safe enough to run those peptides with it for six weeks?


it would not raise your basel GH and IGF levels higher, it would pulse a rise in both but they would not raise the base level.

the reason for this is that CJCDAC raises your constant basel levels, Mod GRF and GHRP peptides pulse your levels to very different things.

the problem with CJCDAC is that they raise and cause a continued release of GH this is what causes the issues, hence why there is a 4-6 weeks limit on this type of blast using this type of dose.


----------



## steveiep (Oct 14, 2014)

Pscarb said:


> it would not raise your basel GH and IGF levels higher, it would pulse a rise in both but they would not raise the base level.
> 
> the reason for this is that CJCDAC raises your constant basel levels, Mod GRF and GHRP peptides pulse your levels to very different things.
> 
> the problem with CJCDAC is that they raise and cause a continued release of GH this is what causes the issues, hence why there is a 4-6 weeks limit on this type of blast using this type of dose.


Ah ok thanks for the explanation


----------

